# RALINK usb wireless adapter



## spoilmypooch

I have just bought this adapter and it uses one of the following chipsets; RT2070,RT3070,RT2770 or RT3072 

The wireless installs correctly as the PC identifies it (as a usb wireless adapter) and it loads the Windows Wireless icon in the bottom right of the screen. The light flashes on the adapter as well. However, it will not find my wireless network.

I have installed it on 2 comps- one a desktop the other a laptop and it fails to find my network on either. However, using another adapter, both of these comps find my wireless network quite happily. I have installed only the driver and then I installed the driver + wireless utility. Still no luck. I have tried moving my laptop with the RALINK adapter in it around the house and it still will not find my wireless network.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## CalRH

my ralink icon shows up black with an X unless I switch config utility by right click on ralink icon & choose 'use raconfig as configuration utility' ... 
sometimes I have to manually disable the internal wireless card too


----------



## pesandoval

Hi, having the same problem here in terms of trying to detect networks. Did you ever figure out the issue or did you just pick up a different adapter?

As for me:
*I’ve got an old HP Pavilion a300y. Running a fresh install of WinXP, updated w/ service pack 3. Only antivirus software running is Microsoft Security Essentials.

*After installing drivers from http://www.ralink.com.tw/support.php?s=1 and plugging in this adapter, the HP recognizes and installs the adapter for use.

*The HP with the Ralink at first only detects a single wireless network (2 floors down), and none of the 20+ others in my building. When I refresh the network list, that network disappears too. I currently have two routers set up in my place, an Actiontec MI424WR (came w/ Verizon FIOS) and an Apple airport extreme (had it before FIOS), both of which are detected by my work pc and two macs at home. Work pc and the two macs also have no problem detecting the 20+ other wireless networks in my building.

*I've googled everywhere and can't find any answers WinXP related. Saw a few w/ regards to Ubuntu, but it was a little over my head.

*The HP detects the Ralink as an “802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card”.

*Checked the Driver Version of the Ralink to be 1.4.9.0. Also checked the LAN Card properties --> Driver file details, and I see the driver is …\rt2870.sys

At this point I’m a bit lost and would appreciate any advice. I'm maybe about a 5-6 out of 10 in terms of computer literacy enough to figure things out w/ Google searches, but haven’t found any answers :-/ Thanks in advance!


----------

